# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Thử nghiệm khắc mạch in với máy laser CO2

## CKD

*Thử nghiệm khắc mạch in với máy laser CO2*

Như tiêu đề, hôm nay thử nghiệm khắc mạch in với máy laser CO2. Tất nhiên, laser CO2 không có khắc được Cu đâu. Nó chỉ khắc được lớp sơn phủ trên mạch mà thôi.
1. Đầu tiên thì phải vệ sinh mạch sạch.
2. Sơn đều, mỏng phủ đều trên bề mặt lớp Cu
3. Ảnh của mạch, có nhiều cách tạo ảnh của đường mạch. Độ phân giải càng cao càng tốt.
4. Tiến hành khắc như khắc mica thôi, không có nhiều độ khác biệt. Bước dịch khoảng 0.05.
* Nhớ chỉnh tiêu cự kính cho đúng

Cũng phải thử mấy lần mới được


Zoom lên phát để tiện so sánh


Đồng thời mạch ấy, nhưng in ấn đàng hoàng thì thế này.


* Để chất lượng good hơn thì làm mạch thủ công thì đường mạch, pad v.v.. nên làm lớn hơn.

----------

Gamo, hoangson, huynhbacan, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mạch trên là một shield ESP8266.
Mạch có chức năng kết nối internet nhằm phục vụ giám sát và điều khiển từ xa. Có thể kết nối trực tiếp smartphone đến ESP nếu dùng local hoặc thông qua các internet service nếu muốn dùng từ xa. Về lý thuyết thì khi đã kết nối internet có thể điều khiển từ xa bất kỳ nơi nào trên thế giới. Miễn là có internet.

Một vài hình ảnh từ A đến Á















Những khã năng được trang bị trên mạch
- ESP8266
- 02 relay
- IR receiver -> có thể nhận tín hiệu từ remote hồng ngoại
- DHT sensor -> có thể do được nhiệt độ và độ ẩm môi trường
- LDR sensor -> có thể đo được độ sáng của môi trường
- Power, có thể dùng trực tiếp với điện áp 220V AC
- Serial port dùng để kết nối thiết bị khác cũng như cập nhật firmware
- LED hiển thị các trạng thái hoạt động

----------


## Gamo

CKD giỏi quá  :Wink: )

----------


## CKD

> CKD giỏi quá )


Có đá đểu không đại ca, đại ca bảo cháu học tiểu học nó còn làm được mừ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

À có chuyện này.
Sau khi khắc xong thì tuy thấy lớp sơn bị laser đốt cháy mất, nhưng cảm giác trên bề mặt Cu vẫn còn một lớp trong còn bám lại. Lấy tay di di thì tróc ra.
Vì lấy đại cái mạch để khắc thử nên không có rửa nên chưa đánh giá được kết quả.

Sơn em dùng là sơn xịt ATM.

Không biết trên đây có anh em nào làm với cách này chưa. Xin chia sẻ tí kinh nghiệm ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> À có chuyện này.
> Sau khi khắc xong thì tuy thấy lớp sơn bị laser đốt cháy mất, nhưng cảm giác trên bề mặt Cu vẫn còn một lớp trong còn bám lại. Lấy tay di di thì tróc ra.
> Vì lấy đại cái mạch để khắc thử nên không có rửa nên chưa đánh giá được kết quả.
> 
> Sơn em dùng là sơn xịt ATM.
> 
> Không biết trên đây có anh em nào làm với cách này chưa. Xin chia sẻ tí kinh nghiệm ạ.


đổi laser UV, dán thêm tấm cảm uv lên là 9 phẩy 5 ngay

----------


## hanasimitai

Giật cả mình cứ tưởng là bắn được cả đồng.  thế này thì thường thôi!!

----------


## CKD

> Giật cả mình cứ tưởng là bắn được cả đồng.  thế này thì thường thôi!!


Bác có làm chưa? Nếu có thì chia sẻ.

* Đùa tẹo
Tâm lý bác yếu thế, đã nói rỏ ràng rồi mà còn giật cái cửa mình.

Fiber mà khắc Cu mới là thường thôi, có gì đặc biệt mà phải thử với nghiệm.

Thấy bác vào còm toàn đâm với chọt mà chưa thấy chia sẻ hay góp ý có ích nào. Nên mặc nhiên trong chủ đề của em, riêng với bác, em xem như bác chỉ chém gió cho vui, chứ thực chất không biết và cũng chẵng hiểu gì.
Cảm ơn bác đã tham gia cho vui nhà vui cửa nhé.

----------


## CKD

> đổi laser UV, dán thêm tấm cảm uv lên là 9 phẩy 5 ngay


Máy nó sẵn vậy, sơn nó sẵn vậy nên chỉ thử vậy xem kết quả thế nào.
Chứ đổi laser uv, rồi sơn uv thì chơi bài cản quan cho nhanh  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Nhà ngươi bắn bằng laser diode hay hay CO2 40w thế?




> Có đá đểu không đại ca, đại ca bảo cháu học tiểu học nó còn làm được mừ


Tau vẫn hay khen thằng cháu thế  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## phuocviet346

Đem qua con fiber mình khắc cho

----------


## CKD

> Nhà ngươi bắn bằng laser diode hay hay CO2 40w thế?
> 
> 
> 
> Tau vẫn hay khen thằng cháu thế


Dạ chú Dũng, cháu khắc với laser 80W ở mức công suất 20% ạ  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## hoangson

Laser UV là gì vậy các bác

----------


## hanasimitai

> Bác có làm chưa? Nếu có thì chia sẻ.
> 
> * Đùa tẹo
> Tâm lý bác yếu thế, đã nói rỏ ràng rồi mà còn giật cái cửa mình.
> 
> Fiber mà khắc Cu mới là thường thôi, có gì đặc biệt mà phải thử với nghiệm.
> 
> Thấy bác vào còm toàn đâm với chọt mà chưa thấy chia sẻ hay góp ý có ích nào. Nên mặc nhiên trong chủ đề của em, riêng với bác, em xem như bác chỉ chém gió cho vui, chứ thực chất không biết và cũng chẵng hiểu gì.
> Cảm ơn bác đã tham gia cho vui nhà vui cửa nhé.


Làm làm gì hả bác. Đi thuê gia công mạch in cho nó nhanh.

----------


## CKD

> Laser UV là gì vậy các bác


Là laser có bước sóng trong khoảng 200-400 nm gì đó.

----------


## nhatson

> Máy nó sẵn vậy, sơn nó sẵn vậy nên chỉ thử vậy xem kết quả thế nào.
> Chứ đổi laser uv, rồi sơn uv thì chơi bài cản quan cho nhanh


công nghiệp in ấn giờ cũng hiện bản trực tiếp roài, ok có chơi cản quang chụp phin

----------


## CKD

> công nghiệp in ấn giờ cũng hiện bản trực tiếp roài, ok có chơi cản quang chụp phin


Ý là nếu chơi sơn uv, chơi trực tiếp lên pcb (mà loại pcb đã phủ cảm quang chuyên cho prototype giờ cũng bán đầy) thì cứ in lên giấy bóng rồi chụp thôi. Đâu cần phải mất nhiều công.

Thử nghiệm là cây nhà lá vườn, có chi dùng nó xem thế nào ấy mà.

----------


## nnk

nó bị vậy là do sơn chảy lỏng ra trước khi cháy, đem ngâm ăn mòn thì nó lem nhem hết lên, đã thử vụ này rồi nhưng hiệu quả không cao, chỉ áp dụng tạm cho trường hợp làm mạch mẫu test trước khi cho sao kim nó gia công hàng loạt thôi

----------


## CKD

Mục đích là làm prototype để thử nghiệm mạch thôi.
Em không thích chơi trò cắm rút breadboard nên hay chơi với mạch.
Lười nhất là chơi mạch xuyên lỗ, nhưng mạch phức tạp thì câu dây lằng nhằng gớm lắm. Nên mới bày ra trò làm mạch kiểu in/ủi, rồi cnc engraving, rồi laser engraving. Chủ yếu là nhu cầu chỉ có 1-2 mạch. Nếu đem đặt thì chi phí với thời gian không được chủ động lắm.

Chứ thử nghiệm xong mà muốn nhân bản thì cũng đem đi đặt thôi à.

----------


## Gamo

Tăng công suất, tăng tốc độ có khá hơn ko ta?

----------


## nnk

> Tăng công suất, tăng tốc độ có khá hơn ko ta?


Không khá hơn mấy, khắc xong dùng cồn y tế lau qua thì có sạch hơn chút đỉnh

----------


## CKD

Cái lớp trong trong còn dính trên mạch, em lấy giẻ lau mạnh là sạch, phần sơn đen vẫn bám tốt.
Như trên ảnh là em chưa có vệ sinh lại, "bắn" xong lôi ra chộp ảnh luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tên kia kiếm con laser 80W đâu thế?

----------


## CKD

> Tên kia kiếm con laser 80W đâu thế?


Mua chứ đâu mad kiếm đại ca. Chỉ kiếm tiền thôi, mọi thứ khác có được đều phải mua hết  :Smile:

----------


## bulonglienket

> *Thử nghiệm khắc mạch in với máy laser CO2*
> 
> Như tiêu đề, hôm nay thử nghiệm khắc mạch in với máy laser CO2. Tất nhiên, laser CO2 không có khắc được Cu đâu. Nó chỉ khắc được lớp sơn phủ trên mạch mà thôi.
> 1. Đầu tiên thì phải vệ sinh mạch sạch.
> 2. Sơn đều, mỏng phủ đều trên bề mặt lớp Cu
> 3. Ảnh của mạch, có nhiều cách tạo ảnh của đường mạch. Độ phân giải càng cao càng tốt.
> 4. Tiến hành khắc như khắc mica thôi, không có nhiều độ khác biệt. Bước dịch khoảng 0.05.
> * Nhớ chỉnh tiêu cự kính cho đúng
> 
> ...


cái này giá thế nào vậy bác

----------

